# RDA'S



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

I'm looking to get a new RDA. Which is the best out now or to be released? Currently I got my eye on the velocity rda but heard that theirs a mini coming in. Is there any RDA'S better than the velocity? Mutation xs, mutation x v4 ? 

I'm looking for an RDA for excellent flavor, easy building, good amount of vapor.


----------



## Andre (15/8/15)

I am much impressed with the Velocity. Great to hear a mini is coming out. Not much experience with other drippers other than bf ones, but know @n0ugh7_zw is over the moon with the Sapor - and he has used many drippers. Available from Sir Vape if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

Andre said:


> I am much impressed with the Velocity. Great to hear a mini is coming out. Not much experience with other drippers other than bf ones, but know @n0ugh7_zw is over the moon with the Sapor - and he has used many drippers. Available from Sir Vape if I remember correctly.


Will the mini be better than the normal?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Will the mini be better than the normal?



As far as i'm aware theres not a mini version of the sapor. Don't really see how it could be made shorter. 

Its a really great RDA, 6mm deep juice well, top airflow so minimal leaking, generous airflow 2 x 12mm X 2 really nice chuff top with an 11mm bore. Produces great flavour, and its an easy 4 post build.


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> As far as i'm aware theres not a mini version of the sapor. Don't really see how it could be made shorter.
> 
> Its a really great RDA, 6mm deep juice well, top airflow so minimal leaking, generous airflow 2 x 12mm X 2 really nice chuff top with an 11mm bore. Produces great flavour, and its an easy 4 post build.


I meant velocity mini


----------



## andro (15/8/15)

Loving my mutation xs . 
Netter flavour than velocity IMO and derringer . 
Take a bit to be able to set it up properly ( i mean no leaks) .


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

andro said:


> Loving my mutation xs .
> Netter flavour than velocity IMO and derringer .
> Take a bit to be able to set it up properly ( i mean no leaks) .


And more vape than velocity?


----------



## andro (15/8/15)

I found the driptip more confortable and in my case both with similar coiling and wicking the mutation win ( vapour production) but other people may find it different


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

andro said:


> I found the driptip more confortable and in my case both with similar coiling and wicking the mutation win ( vapour production) but other people may find it different


I see the mutation xs has a good airflow also, lots of airflow holes


----------



## andro (15/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> I see the mutation xs has a good airflow also, lots of airflow holes


Plenty . Under the coil , around the coil. And setup can be single ir dual .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

andro said:


> Plenty . Under the coil , around the coil. And setup can be single ir dual .


I think this is exactly what I need


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

I'm just now getting into drippers now that I'm starting to enjoy trying new juices and finding some gems... I find most of the new drippers are in fact pretty good... for the me the most important part is the coil build... and that's where knowledge is needed big time. I am lucky enough to get visits from @BigGuy occasionally and everytime he pops in for coffee he builds something new for me... when I was just doing my own thing coil wise the best for me was the Royal Hunter... now the Velocity, Mutation, Freakshow Mini and Doge all perform beautifully. And each has a slightly different build from Dual Clapton's to Dual 24g 3mm coils... Next time we will probably build for the Sapor and Turbo... haven't tried them yet.

Right now my favorites (if I'm forced to choose) are the Mutation and Royal Hunter!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (15/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> I'm looking to get a new RDA. Which is the best out now or to be released? Currently I got my eye on the velocity rda but heard that theirs a mini coming in. Is there any RDA'S better than the velocity? Mutation xs, mutation x v4 ?
> 
> I'm looking for an RDA for excellent flavor, easy building, good amount of vapor.


Are you strictly for authentic or open to good clones?


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Are you strictly for authentic or open to good clones?


Authentic or clones, doesn't matter as long as it's good and does the job


----------



## Average vapor Joe (15/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> I'm looking to get a new RDA. Which is the best out now or to be released? Currently I got my eye on the velocity rda but heard that theirs a mini coming in. Is there any RDA'S better than the velocity? Mutation xs, mutation x v4 ?
> 
> I'm looking for an RDA for excellent flavor, easy building, good amount of vapor.


Mate...
I've got two velocities because I thought I loved them. But after I met the sapor, it all changed. The sapor has a lovely build deck. Strong hex screws. Top airflow for no leaking and best of all amazing flavour. (Also it uses an Allen screwdriver instead of an Allen key which is awesome).
Buy it, build it and enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Mate...
> I've got two velocities because I thought I loved them. But after I met the sapor, it all changed. The sapor has a lovely build deck. Strong hex screws. Top airflow for no leaking and best of all amazing flavour. (Also it uses an Allen screwdriver instead of an Allen key which is awesome).
> Buy it, build it and enjoy it


Did you try the royal hunter RDA or mutation xs ?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (15/8/15)

Royal hunter has average reviews and is super basic, nothing special besides the drip tip. I have the mutation x v4 but not the mini. It's not bad but not the best. Seriously!!! Go with the sapor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Mate...
> I've got two velocities because I thought I loved them. But after I met the sapor, it all changed. The sapor has a lovely build deck. Strong hex screws. Top airflow for no leaking and best of all amazing flavour. (Also it uses an Allen screwdriver instead of an Allen key which is awesome).
> Buy it, build it and enjoy it


Damn, now I shall have to try it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (15/8/15)

I must admit the Velocity was bought for a cloud atty only, but the flavor has surprised me big time on it.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (15/8/15)

Andre said:


> Damn, now I shall have to try it.


@Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/8/15)

Seriously Wotofo did good with the Sapor RDA  A must have for everyones collection IMHO


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm just now getting into drippers now that I'm starting to enjoy trying new juices and finding some gems... I find most of the new drippers are in fact pretty good... for the me the most important part is the coil build... and that's where knowledge is needed big time. I am lucky enough to get visits from @BigGuy occasionally and everytime he pops in for coffee he builds something new for me... when I was just doing my own thing coil wise the best for me was the Royal Hunter... now the Velocity, Mutation, Freakshow Mini and Doge all perform beautifully. And each has a slightly different build from Dual Clapton's to Dual 24g 3mm coils... Next time we will probably build for the Sapor and Turbo... haven't tried them yet.
> 
> Right now my favorites (if I'm forced to choose) are the Mutation and Royal Hunter!
> 
> View attachment 33769




Using a standard 510 drip tip on the Sapor won't give you the full vapor density and flavour that thing is capable of.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Using a standard 510 drip tip on the Sapor won't give you the full vapor density and flavour that thing is capable of.



Roger that... will replace the normal drip tip with the other one that came in the box!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> @Andre
> View attachment 33778


Done!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (15/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Authentic or clones, doesn't matter as long as it's good and does the job


Here goes: CEO fog, the Lancia, N22, Hobo v2, Derringer, Tugboat.All from angel cigs .com. very well made and priced clones.I've used a.c. many times and find them reliable and ship fast.vape on @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------

